# Rosey Barbs Good Hair algae Control!!



## Juan-Carlos (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey everyone,

Just wanted to let you all know that I grabbed a couple Rosey barbs for preventative algae control in my tank - and they are just hair algae eating machines!!rayer: I am very pleased!! 
My tank did not have a serious algae problem but I got them after reading that they where good hair algae eaters. I had a little bit of hair algae that came in on a piece of HM covered driftwood I bought. I decided to try a few out see if they'd eat it up the potentially problematic hair algae. Wow, success - They've been eating that and a little spot I had on a piece of drift wood!

They are the long finned Rosey barbs, don't know if it makes any difference. The three I got are usually together and extremely active.

Anyhow, just wanted to mention it just incase any of you are considering new fish!

Kindest Regards,

Juan-Carlos
Miami, Florida


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I second that! Rosy Barbs are great hair algae eater, long fin or short fin, and they've never bothered any of my plants either. I'm glad they are working out for you.


----------



## captain_bu (Dec 13, 2007)

NeonRob said:


> I second that! Rosy Barbs are great hair algae eater, long fin or short fin, and they've never bothered any of my plants either. I'm glad they are working out for you.


I bought 6 long-fin Rosy Barbs to help with clado algae. They were eating it within minutes of being introduced to the tank and helped a lot at first. Got my tank back in balance and solved the algae problem. Was still happy to have the RBs since I like the fact they are very active and my Pelvicachromis taeniatus reacted well to having them as dither fish. Then I noticed they were also eating my fine leaved plants (decimated some Rotala wallichii) and moved them to a different tank that only has Java fern, Anubias and Crypts in it. Nice fish though and glad to hear they are working out for you. If you have any problems with them nipping fins or bothering your other fish get 3 more, they are happiest being kept in schools.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Rosy Barbs will also be more than happy to help rid your tank of duckweed too.


----------

